# Serra da estrela- 24/02



## kikofra (24 Fev 2009 às 20:29)

Depois de 728 fotos vou deixar aqui algumas.

Ã neve ainda ao longe


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2009 às 20:36)

Bons registos


----------



## kikofra (24 Fev 2009 às 20:48)




----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Boas fotos. A 3ª e a 4ªa estão excelentes


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

Boas fotos, dá para ver que nos pontos mais altos a neve tem resistido ás altas temperaturas durante a tarde! Não esperava que se aguentasse tanto tempo, mesmo tendo em conta a grande acumulação. Já agora, a partir de que altura ainda se vê neve? 1500 metros?


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Boas fotos, dá para ver que nos pontos mais altos a neve tem resistido ás altas temperaturas durante a tarde! Não esperava que se aguentasse tanto tempo, mesmo tendo em conta a grande acumulação. Já agora, a partir de que altura ainda se vê neve? 1500 metros?



há sitio a 1200m que ainda teem restias de neve:


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 10:40)

Obrigado pelas fotos! Impressionantes as acumulações nos pontos mais altos, com tantos dias de sol posteriores!


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2009 às 11:11)

Realmente também fiquei impressionado com a resistência do branco elemento e com as barragens ainda tão congeladas nestes dias completamente primaveris em que as máximas têm andado quase sempre acima dos 10ºC, isto tendo como referência a EMA do IM nas Penhas Douradas. 

Obrigado a ambos pela vossa excelente partilha. Tal como o disse ao Minho, ver estes cenários em épocas destas é um duplo regalo para os sentidos!


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

Ontem teve mesmo um dia espectacular lá, não havia vento e não senti frio sem ser quando levava com a neve no meio do corpo. Na subida até la cima tive de levar os vidros abertos porque senão nao se aguentava.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2009 às 15:28)

kikofra disse:


> Ontem teve mesmo um dia espectacular lá, não havia vento e não senti frio sem ser quando levava com a neve no meio do corpo. Na subida até la cima tive de levar os vidros abertos porque senão nao se aguentava.



Espectacular! 

Olha e a neve como estava? É dura (gelo) ou ainda há a dita neve fofa, que dá para manusear sem ser necessário martelo!?  

Nunca estive na serra com essa sensação de calor, deve ser um pouco surreal .

Fica bem.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2009 às 18:19)

Belas fotos *kikofra*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 18:59)

Xiii que belas fotos, demonstram bem o poder do aquecimento global


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 20:11)

actioman disse:


> Espectacular!
> 
> Olha e a neve como estava? É dura (gelo) ou ainda há a dita neve fofa, que dá para manusear sem ser necessário martelo!?
> 
> ...


Havia zonas onde era mesmo macia, e outras que estavam mais rijas, mas nao estavam com gelo.


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 12:03)

E cá não podia faltar, o nosso ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental 

Ainda com umas boas acumulações 

Impressionante! Bem carregadinha!


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2009 às 13:06)

Bons registos kikofra!

De Viseu, era bem visível a extensa área de neve que ainda cobre a serra da Estrela. Um espectáculo.

Mas são grandes os contrastes no país.
Se por um lado ainda há neve em algumas serras, por outro, é imensa a área florida das Mimosas, e de até outras árvores que vão dando cor à paisagem.

Em Viseu, haviam árvores a florir por todo o lado!
Resultado de 15 dias de muito sol e temperaturas primaveris.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2009 às 19:27)

actioman disse:


> Espectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando lá fui a 11/12/13 deste mês estive nos piornos e sentia um calor incrível, fiquei muito tempo de manga curta e tirei mesmo uma foto em tronco nu, a contrastar com a paisagem completamente branca por trás!! No entanto, o carro marcava 5ºC... estava mais frio em Manteigas com 13ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quando lá fui a 11/12/13 deste mês estive nos piornos e sentia um calor incrível, fiquei muito tempo de manga curta e tirei mesmo uma foto em tronco nu, a contrastar com a paisagem completamente branca por trás!! No entanto, o carro marcava 5ºC... estava mais frio em Manteigas com 13ºC.



Quando fui lá o ano passado no 25 de Abril, foi a mesma coisa. Um calor na neve, brutal. Também andei de t-shirt e tinha uns vans calçado.
Resultado: Apanhei um escaldão nos braços e no pescoço, mas congelei os pés! 

Depois quando cheguei ao Covão d'Ametade, já soube bem o casaco!


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Realmente parece incrível, eu facilmente diria que estavam 20 graus. Mas o termometro não acusa, naturalmente. Eu quando digo ás pessoas que estive em tronco nu na serra da estrela, no meio da neve, com 5ºC, ninguém acredita. Já me perguntei o que faria aquele calor. Será da radiação solar que é reflectida pela neve, que vem acrescentar aquela que nos atinge directamente?


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 13:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Realmente parece incrível, eu facilmente diria que estavam 20 graus. Mas o termometro não acusa, naturalmente. Eu quando digo ás pessoas que estive em tronco nu na serra da estrela, no meio da neve, com 5ºC, ninguém acredita. Já me perguntei o que faria aquele calor. Será da radiação solar que é reflectida pela neve, que vem acrescentar aquela que nos atinge directamente?



Exacto!
Uma vez que a neve reflecte a radiação, quando no meio dela, somos atingidos por raios solares por todo o lado, sendo o nosso corpo uma espécie de "corpo negro" que absorve a radiação solar, aquecendo. Se tivesse vento com 5ºC, de certeza que não andaríamos de t-shirt ou tronco nu.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

Muito boas as fotos, mostram bem a quantidade de elemento branco que está para lá.


----------

